# Alaska The Last Frontier



## survival

I just found out about this show and I'm loving it! On Discovery Tues 9/8c. Hard to think this would be staged because the actual people are physically doing this type of work/living/lifestyle. Its gave me some great ideas already from just a few shows. Check it out when you get a chance, it is way much better than your scripted shows.


----------



## WoadWarrior

Thanks for the heads up... I'll check it out. Maybe it will drive some discussions on this forum... and we can all learn from it.


----------



## Alaska

its as about real as any show on tv is. 
Yes they do this day in and day out.
I wont say anymore so ya can watch it for your self.

Side tidbit:
One of the folks is named Atz. His daughter is Jewel.


----------



## Puppage

Alaska said:


> Side tidbit:
> One of the folks is named Atz. His daughter is Jewel.


Is that right? I didn't know that. I love watching that show.


----------



## Leon

been watching every episode, lovit. I like Atz, he a crazy sumbish. These are the kind of folks who see a bear the size of a buffalo near their herd so they walk over and give it a kick in the ass


----------



## Alaska

Puppage said:


> Is that right? I didn't know that. I love watching that show.


yup her maiden name is Kilcher. It comes up when you google it.


----------



## shotlady

ive seen this show a coupla times. its great!


----------



## AvengersAssembled

I think this is one family who has it all figured out, if I wasn't so miserable with cold winters, I'd be tempted to move up north!!


----------



## wesley762

This show by far as to be one of the better things on TV.


----------



## scramble4a5

I watch because I have a secret crush on Eivan's wife. I know that not Christian of me.....


----------



## Diablo_2

A lot more useful info on “Alaska: TLF” than “Doomsday Preppers” that’s for sure.

For that matter, I get better info from “Moonshiners” than “Doomsday”


----------



## survival

Diablo_2 said:


> A lot more useful info on "Alaska: TLF" than "Doomsday Preppers" that's for sure.
> 
> For that matter, I get better info from *"Honey BooBoo"* than "Doomsday"


Fixed. :-D


----------



## HuntingHawk

I like Otto who is the one that does all the cattle. Just seems he can fix or fabricate anything.

Appearently, the show came because of Jewel though she's never been on it. Appears there was going to be a music video at a remote location & there would only be porta pottis there. Jewel said no problem as she grew up with no indoor plumbing & an outhouse & the homestead was still that way. Anyhow, the producer kept asking questions & a few months later sent a film crew up to the homestead.


----------



## Diablo_2

survival said:


> Fixed. :-D


Not sure what that is or what you're trying to suggest.


----------



## WVprepper

It is a good show, but they have money and don't have to worry about anything...


----------



## BDylan

I've seen Yukon Men and Wilderness Men. I've yet to check out Alaska: TLF...is it better?


----------



## inceptor

Diablo_2 said:


> Not sure what that is or what you're trying to suggest.


Survival, he missed it :grin:


----------



## survival

inceptor said:


> Survival, he missed it :grin:


lol, yeah. Diablo_2, I was saying that we get more info from a show like Honey Boo Boo, rather than Doomsday.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

Puppage said:


> Is that right? I didn't know that. I love watching that show.


Really? We love that show! I wanna go live next door to them...lol


----------



## AK Family

Been reading this forum for a while now but I had to register to reply to this thread. Alaska TLF is no different than other "reality" tv shows. It is staged and scripted for drama. I live very near their "homestead" which is only 10 miles on a paved road from a town that has a Safeway among other stores and services.

I'm not saying that they aren't trying to live a semi-subsistence lifestyle, and will be much better off than most if they have to be self reliant.

But... Here is an example of a made for tv moment. Atz-Lee and Jane take what is at least a 10 mile snowmachine ride to go ice fishing because they are running low on meat. The gas and oil the spent to do that would have got them to town and bought enough meat for a couple of meals.

Watch it with the knowledge that it is just entertainment.


----------

